# Besides the usual, whats the craziest thing youve caught sur fishing?



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Besides catching the normal pompano, bluefish, reds, sharks etc. what's the craziest, or biggest fish you've caught surf fishing? Has anyone ever caught a mahi, sailfish, or wahoo etc from the shore. I imagine it's possible. I've never had that luck but would love to hear your stories those who have. I see all these kayak guys pics and they're not even far offshore......so it got me thinking.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

There are stories of pelagics caught from the surf. Few and far between though


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Never have caught anything like that, but last year at the pier I saw mahi chasing ballyhoo down the first sandbar


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Spanish Macs and a 41lb cobia. You can sight fish cobia in some areas and a few tarpon are caught from the beach each year.

One of the better fighting fish is the jack crevalle.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone seen the story on the sword that was caught from the beach?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Spanish Macs and a 41lb cobia. You can sight fish cobia in some areas and a few tarpon are caught from the beach each year.
> 
> One of the better fighting fish is the jack crevalle.


What's even crazier about the cobia is the bait it ate lol

I think the craziest is the sword fish in texas I believe. I could be wrong. Have to look it up. Guys in hawaii catch yellowfin from shore.

Nothing crazy for me. Just the usual so far


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> What's even crazier about the cobia is the bait it ate lol
> 
> I think the craziest is the sword fish in texas I believe. I could be wrong. Have to look it up. Guys in hawaii catch yellowfin from shore.
> 
> Nothing crazy for me. Just the usual so far


yeah, who would have thought!? I took a drive down to Grayton after BHC and a couple guys were sitting on top of their truck sight fishing cobia with 10ft rods and 4oz jigs.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

I've seen the sailfish, and I also know the kid Alex who gaffed the tuna. I believe there was a guy in Cali who caught a wahoo from shore recently? There's got to be somebody out there who's caught or know someone with a spectacular surf fishing catch. I'm gonna look around the net and see if I can post some links to some catches.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

I used to live in Hawaii, I've seen some awesome fish brought up on free dives, with nothing but a Hawaiian sling, or a guy I knew named Josh would just go down for a few minutes and come up with octopus. Never heard of the yf from shore though. Hard to picture with all that damn reef.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

My best catch, almost, occurred when a "Nice Display of Bikini's' were looking at my catch of Pompanos, with one asking: 

"You got someone to help you eat all that fish?" 

I replied, "Why yes I do, but thank you for asking"


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

coastie83 said:


> I used to live in Hawaii, I've seen some awesome fish brought up on free dives, with nothing but a Hawaiian sling, or a guy I knew named Josh would just go down for a few minutes and come up with octopus. Never heard of the yf from shore though. Hard to picture with all that damn reef.


I'd have to find the video. A guy caught one at Waimea. And I'm sure theres others

Guys catch 100+lb tuna and big marlin from kayaks and jet skis very, very close to shore.

That's why I'd like to move back, but I don't get all the military bank anymore lol.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

While swimming in PCB during the 4th this year I chased down a flying fish in the surf.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

coastie83 said:


> I used to live in Hawaii, I've seen some awesome fish brought up on free dives, with nothing but a Hawaiian sling, or a guy I knew named Josh would just go down for a few minutes and come up with octopus. Never heard of the yf from shore though. Hard to picture with all that damn reef.


Here in okinawa you can catch sailfish, mahi, yft, skipjack and grouper from the rocks. As well as some cool, big shark species.

In Australia they catch marlin, tuna and mako from the rocks.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Last summer I was walking my rod out to cast and I saw a neon float in the water (the ones you use on a pomp rig). I went to grab it and it moved. So, I went to grab it again, and it moved. So, with rod in hand, I chased it down and snagged it. Attached to the other end was a 22" flounder and a 3oz weight. 

Needless to say. That was a pretty wild "catch"


----------



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

In august I was fishing at johnson beach using a ladyfish for bait, after it had set about an hour with no bites I reeled it in and had 3 small sand dollars on my hook.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I caught a king while bottom fishing with a ladyfish head from the beach last year on a small shark rig. I posted the report here.


----------



## PapaG399 (Jul 16, 2013)

I caught a Southern Stargazer once. I was fishing for pomps with a small jig in the surf near Grayton Beach. The fish was very strange looking and my instincts told me, since I had no idea what it was, to just flip the hook out of its mouth with pliers and never touch it. I went inside and looked it up: it would have provided me with a 50 volt shock if I would have grabbed it. Now that would have scared the crap out of me. Pretty strange.


----------



## catchnrelease (May 18, 2010)

Condo dock on old river yielded me a glass mason jar covered in barnacles. Moments later I realized I had hooked an octopus.

Not uncommon but always a neat catch are sea turtles.


----------

